# Minneapolis a flier that uber sent to pax. Congrats we screwed our drivers here is 20% discount



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber boasting they are cheapest


----------



## stiflers mom (Jan 10, 2015)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> Uber boasting they are cheapest


move your pin over other cities to see it even worse (%) !!!


----------



## Airman (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> Uber boasting they are cheapest


I like how they say "these fares are limited time only".

I guess they really are limited to the time between now and the next time they go down.


----------



## stiflers mom (Jan 10, 2015)

LookyLou said:


> I like how they say "these fares are limited time only".
> 
> I guess they really are limited to the time between now and the next time they go down.


Ask them if they ever have increased fares. I did. No response and not surprised. I guess I knew the answer already.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I like how they say "these fares are limited time only".
> 
> I guess they really are limited to the time between now and the next time they go down.


They don't say that here! They say, "The more you ride, the longer fares stay this low."


----------



## Lexus430 (Jan 11, 2015)

Uber dropped the fares here in Atlanta too. I think this sucks, the rider have not increased and I still wait al least 20 minutes for a fare. This morning I took a fare to the airport the flat rate is usually 46.00 but it was decreased to 23.11 this is bullshit


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lexus430 said:


> Uber dropped the fares here in Atlanta too. I think this sucks, the rider have not increased and I still wait al least 20 minutes for a fare. This morning I took a fare to the airport the flat rate is usually 46.00 but it was decreased to 23.11 this is bullshit


Ding! Lightbulb moment? heh heh. There is just no reason to do it.


----------



## Cari (Nov 20, 2014)

San Diego also 20 percent cut. Talk about insult to injury. Uber sucks.


----------



## Cari (Nov 20, 2014)

It cost me more in gas then what they charge. The irs pYs more per mile then uber


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> Uber boasting they are cheapest


good to see you're using t-mobile. now they have a real CEO!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 3577
> 
> 
> They don't say that here! They say, "The more you ride, the longer fares stay this low."


They should say, "We have the dumbest people on the planet driving for us, and because of that, you ride for damn near free." I'm sure that's what they're thinking.

There's one, extremely quick way to fix this, but....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> They should say, "We have the dumbest people on the planet driving for us, and because of that, you ride for damn near free." I'm sure that's what they're thinking.
> 
> There's one, extremely quick way to fix this, but....


I feel sorry for the dumb bastards that were lined up by the score to buy new vehicles financed through Santander having to try to pay for that charade with the new lowered fares. Do they have a choice but to continue to provide free service? Not for very long. They will go utterly bust in equal proportion to their prior flood on the upside.

*Short Santander!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I feel sorry for the dumb bastards that were lined up by the score to buy new vehicles financed through Santander having to try to pay for that charade with the new lowered fares. Do they have a choice but to continue to provide free service? Not for very long. They will go utterly bust in equal proportion to their prior flood on the upside.
> 
> *Short Santander!*


Not that we need more information about Uber, but that really shows what they're about. Letting people get themselves into this situation, knowing they were about to pull the rug right out from under them. The ones responsible will get theirs, some day, some how...they always do.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Not that we need more information about Uber, but that really shows what they're about. Letting people get themselves into this situation, knowing they were about to pull the rug right out from under them. The ones responsible will get theirs, some day, some how...they always do.


If Santander goes bust from Uber repo's their country of origin taxpayers will probably have to bail 'em out, huh? I'll leave it at that. Could rant for a few hundred pages on this matter.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If Santander goes bust from Uber repo's their country of origin taxpayers will probably have to bail 'em out, huh? I'll leave it at that. Could rant for a few hundred pages on this matter.


I would never have jumped right in and leased a new vehicle for this rideshare crap. It was new, highly uncertain, and you may have wound up feeling obligated to work for a company like, well, like Uber! I bought an old vehicle, that I really like and will keep anyway, and it's something that won't affect me financially since I parted ways with Uber Doober. The truth is, if many of those people are working week-to-week and barely getting by, they'll probably be better off parking the vehicle and calling the leasing company to let them know where they can pick it up. It's only gonna get tougher and tougher to pay for it working for Uber. They'll make sure of that. A bankruptcy would suck, but it beats this Uber pile of crap. A hard lesson learned.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

stiflers mom said:


> move your pin over other cities to see it even worse (%) !!!


Louisville, Ky. is - $0.70/mile Lexington, Ky. is - $0.65/mile.

They're not through with you guys yet. Not by a long way. There will be some some working for Scoobie snacks before it's over, or I guess, 'Uber snacks.'


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Lexus430 said:


> Uber dropped the fares here in Atlanta too. I think this sucks, the rider have not increased and I still wait al least 20 minutes for a fare. This morning I took a fare to the airport the flat rate is usually 46.00 but it was decreased to 23.11 this is bullshit


...but you're still driving. Why would you expect Uber to change since you are willing to drive for half the money you used to make?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> ...but you're still driving. Why would you expect Uber to change since you are willing to drive for half the money you used to make?


Exactly! If you want things to be different, you have to make them different. You keep driving, and Uber will be happy to make sure that you make less and less, while they make their billions. It won't change, unless it's changed. Uber is sitting back laughing at you while the cash pours in.

I'll go dig a ditch or work for minimum wage (which would be a handsome raise), before I donate my time and vehicle to line the pockets of Kalanick and his cronies!

Eventually you have to stand up for yourself. I'm only one person, but I did all I can do, other than contacting everyone I can to let them know what's going on, I quit! **** them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Exactly! If you want things to be different, you have to make them different. You keep driving, and Uber will be happy to make sure that you make less and less, while they make their billions. It won't change, unless it's changed. Uber is sitting back laughing at you while the cash pours in.
> 
> I'll go dig a ditch or work for minimum wage (which would be a handsome raise), before I donate my time and vehicle to line the pockets of Kalanick and his cronies!
> 
> Eventually you have to stand up for yourself. I'm only one person, but I did all I can do, other than contacting everyone I can to let them know what's going on, I quit! **** them.


I just can't turn on the app. It costs me a hard money 45 cents a mile to run my XL (inclusive of a modest replacement schedule at $21K/3yrs. No way to opt out of X rates. My 'net' (before any hard costs applied from my end) on the new improved X rate is 38 cents with a 50% utilization rate. *Even if I donate both the vehicle AND my time I'd still only net 3 cents a mile for both. *Non taxable, of course, but WHO GIVES A SHIT!

Backwardation doesn't compute for me no matter how I run the figures. I used to run 200-400 miles a day. Even some rare days in the 500-700 mile range total.

That translates to $6-$12 for the normal days IF I don't put in vehicle replacement. On the prior rates I could still justify the piss poor paydays in the $75-150 a day range for my time even though when broken down by the hour it still sucked major ass as most of those days are 12-14 hours long to do it. The rare surge weekends kept me interested and on the road because I could tweak out even more. With the new rates it doesn't compute no matter how I run it. I've scratched it out every which way to sunday, even bringing the utilization rate down to like 30% unpaid, which is basically impossible. The notion that there will be more fares and less unpaid miles is bullshit. I've ran all day long non-stop pings and still can't get that util. rate to vary off of 50/50. There is no proof that it will be otherwise with lower fares. And a lot of days it's worse. Very few days will it be less. The other calc. I use is the miles/$ ratio. 1 mile, 1 buck works for me. Anything less and I have to call it a day when it breaks that number after a few fares. If I hit 80 cents a mile I'm losing money or at least not making anything for my time, which is of course the point isn't it??? You have to take the overall picture on an entire week or month.

It's GONE GONE GONE.

*Now? Uh, NO, no ****ing thank you!!!*

I'll still consider guerilla timing them only for 2X and higher surges, and I doubt they'll let me snipe them for long. And there are some rare setup spots to troll for XL fares only where there are plenty of Xers taking the front line hits that will leave me with a little better end game, but those are hard days man. You might sit for 8-12 hours trying to fish out 2 or 3 decent fares for $65-80 gross amounts. Still a shitty way to live. I'd much rather just roll all day. That sittin' around drives me nutzO.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm just curious to see if there is actually a cutoff point where people finally get it. I guess it'll be when they run out of gas and have no money...baffling.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm just curious to see if there is actually a cutoff point where people finally get it. I guess it'll be when they run out of gas and have no money...baffling.


Uber suckered me into this gig @ $1.80 X rates. Obviously at that number I thought it would be OK. Not superstardom, but acceptable on paper. It took me a couple months to decide and get my ride shaped up, etc etc but by the time I started the app process the 'real rate' (not the one advertised when I started) had already been cut by 20%, I just didn't know it. Then, by the time I got processed, got the phone etc. and was ready to go they had hammered it another 15%.

There is just no end to these bastards. But if you follow their footsteps it's the same everywhere they go. Predictable as hell. You know whenever there is a big push for new drivers and car financing another rate cut with the bullshit guarantees (which I've never taken) is already in the pipeline.

These guys are just serial criminals running a massive bait, switch and pillage the populace game.

It doesn't resemble a real business ONE IOTA. It will end in the laps of a bunch of dumb ass investor public folk and the criminals will have long walked.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber suckered me into this gig @ $1.80 X rates. Obviously at that number I thought it would be OK. Not superstardom, but acceptable on paper. It took me a couple months to decide and get my ride shaped up, etc etc but by the time I started the app process the 'real rate' (not the one advertised when I started) had already been cut by 20%, I just didn't know it. Then, by the time I got processed, got the phone etc. and was ready to go they had hammered it another 15%.
> 
> There is just no end to these bastards. But if you follow their footsteps it's the same everywhere they go. Predictable as hell. You know whenever there is a big push for new drivers and car financing another rate cut with the bullshit guarantees (which I've never taken) is already in the pipeline.
> 
> ...


Uber in a nutshell! I never knew it could be even close to what it has become, but I knew when I signed up at $1.40/mile, it wasn't looking good. Especially since the rates were being cut everywhere else. This will be one for the history books. Enron on steroids.


----------

